# Anyone elses saddle give them a sore daisy??



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Hey guys

Had a break of just over a year to have my wee boy. Got my new horse and new saddle. It's a Thorowgood T6 high wither. If I ride for any length of time I get what I can only describe as a chaffed daisy! I got a really thick sheepskin seat saver an it's not helped. Iv persevered for aver a year but enoughs enough. 

I've had a high wither T4 before and didn't hv an issue. 

Anyone else have this problem? Sorry for the too much info :s


----------



## Parachute (6 March 2013)

Didn't want to read and run so i'll answer, short and sweet, Yes.
But just have a soak in the bath and it'll go!


----------



## Moomin1 (6 March 2013)

Erm, well, when it's the time, if you know what I mean, then I do!  I don't ride around then because it's so painful afterwards.  Going to the loo is like razorblades!  

I blame my saddle though - it's 19" and far too big for me...

....Who said size doesn't matter..


----------



## ebonyallen (6 March 2013)

Have to say nothing wrong with my daisy  Could it be your underware that is causing the problem, just a thought  Hope someone might be able to help


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Cheers for th reply  

I'm happy to change my saddle if that's th issue but I'd hate to go to th potential expense for it to end up being th way I'm riding that's th problem. I do hv a big moving warmblood now. I suppose my best bet will b to borrow another saddle and ride my horse in it properly a few times to c if it's just me. Never had this issue before though.


----------



## Parachute (6 March 2013)

ebonyallen said:



			Have to say nothing wrong with my daisy  Could it be your underware that is causing the problem, just a thought  Hope someone might be able to help 

Click to expand...

Lucky Buggar


----------



## pistolpete (6 March 2013)

Me too! I have two saddles and funnily enough it's my Thorowgood  that does it too! My leather saddle is fine but does'nt fit horsey at the mo! So I have to suffer, seat savers won't work it's the width at the twist of the saddle. Helped slightly when gullet was changed but still not comfy!


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Moomin1, yes it's like weeing razor blades afterwards.


----------



## 1Lucie (6 March 2013)

I have t6 and haven't had problem. I have found in the past its often ur underwear!


----------



## Moomin1 (6 March 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			Cheers for th reply  

I'm happy to change my saddle if that's th issue but I'd hate to go to th potential expense for it to end up being th way I'm riding that's th problem. I do hv a big moving warmblood now. I suppose my best bet will b to borrow another saddle and ride my horse in it properly a few times to c if it's just me. Never had this issue before though.
		
Click to expand...

My horse is a big paced warmblood type too - very long and swinging paces.  The fact that my saddle is huge for me too I think makes my seat more insecure and I am sure that doesn't help, or even causes it, because never had the problem before.


----------



## bumper (6 March 2013)

You may want to check out the thread "lady suitable saddle seatsaver" by futureformerlawyer, just a few threads below this one, for ideas. There seems to be more than one daisy in discomfort


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Pistolpete, that's spooky u hv th same issue with ur Thorowgood. Is urs a T6? My T4 on my last horse was super comfy.


----------



## pistolpete (6 March 2013)

T4 VSD I think.


----------



## sam72431 (6 March 2013)

Not had the sand problem but maybe try those dressage briefs I saw them in ride away and they have a padded gusset?!


----------



## MileAMinute (6 March 2013)

I've never had an issue.

I do get, as Moomin1 calls them, bruised butt bones....


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (6 March 2013)

Its true I have the same problem! Sounds from the above a seat saver may not help!?

My current saddle is an Albion can anyone recommend lady friendly saddles?

And can you tell me how to measure the saddle twist and anyone know what is narrow/wide??

Do many questions...


----------



## Moomin1 (6 March 2013)

sam72431 said:



			Not had the sand problem but maybe try those dressage briefs I saw them in ride away and they have a padded gusset?!
		
Click to expand...

Sand problem?!  Have you been practicing a bit of 'al fresco' at the seaside?!


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

I used to get th 2 wee sort of dry areas on my bum cheeks like pressure points from sitting in th saddle. I don't hv them at all now thanks to th seat saver I'm assuming but I'd rather hv that back than th chaffed daisy!


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Would be interesting to know if a T6 has a wider twist than a T4 as that would let us know if it's a twist issue or a technique on a particular horse issue.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Erm, well, when it's the time, if you know what I mean, then I do!  I don't ride around then because it's so painful afterwards.  Going to the loo is like razorblades!
		
Click to expand...

Had this in a big way when I started riding and I did three days of Western in the Penines. Jesus, I never wanted to get back on a horse! Canesten cream is a saviour. After a year, you should be hardened up (sorry!) though. My seat saver helped loads.


----------



## Flame_ (6 March 2013)

The main reason I don't do deep seated saddles! 

I had a beautiful L & R Sylvan which really disagreed with me in that department so I sold it. 

If your horse has high withers you might be stuck with it tbh. If you can, try a saddle with really thick panels and maybe a cut-back pommel, which might give enough wither clearance without having to have a deep bucket seat for you. Also try riding in a longer length saddle if your horse's back will accommodate one.

ETA LOL at the thread title.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Cinnamontoast, maybe I do just need to harden up (haha!) after my break from riding. You'd think I'd b ok after a year of riding 3-4 times a week mind you


----------



## Tronk (6 March 2013)

Had the same problem when riding with a Stubben saddle - padded Brigit Jones style dressage briefs  didn't work, memory foam and fleece seat saver didn't help - but good old vaseline did.  Slather liberally on said area before riding!  

What has completely eradicated the problem is changing saddles.  I have a Kent & Masters GP saddle and would thoroughly recommend as a 'lady friendly saddle'.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 March 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			Cinnamontoast, maybe I do just need to harden up (haha!) after my break from riding. You'd think I'd b ok after a year of riding 3-4 times a week mind you
		
Click to expand...

You should be! Weirdly,my Thorowgood is pretty comfy!



Tronk said:



			Had the same problem when riding with a Stubben saddle - padded Brigit Jones style dressage briefs  didn't work, memory foam and fleece seat saver didn't help - but good old vaseline did.  Slather liberally on said area before riding!
		
Click to expand...

I've heard this really helps, but be careful of leakage! A friend had to wipe down the saddle afterwards!  Maybe add padded pants too!


----------



## madeleine1 (6 March 2013)

only had this with one saddle i used to have on a horse and i found the only solution as i couldnt change the saddle was to put a sanatary towel on, even when not needed as an extra soft cusion.


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (6 March 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with wow saddles re this issue? I see they do a special seat for ladies! Also.how fo.


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (6 March 2013)

Ooopd meant how do u bring this up with your saddle fitter???


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 March 2013)

madeleine1 said:



			only had this with one saddle i used to have on a horse and i found the only solution as i couldnt change the saddle was to put a sanatary towel on, even when not needed as an extra soft cusion.
		
Click to expand...

Also tried this, works quite well!

P.S Loving the term daisy!! Is it also a frou frou?!


----------



## juliette (6 March 2013)

In a word YES this has happened to me too. I bought a new Albion and it had to go back as it literally had me in enormous pain!

I have had other saddles that have had a similar effect, not helpful when i love to hack for miles.....


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Thanks guys. You're all so great with questions that u don't really want to ask someone in real life 

I'm defo going to try th Vaseline tomorrow. Got th saddle fitter coming on Friday so I'm going to just hv to take a deep breath and explain my issue and hope we can find something suitable for my high withered horse that doesn't cut me up.


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (6 March 2013)

If he gives you any pearls of wisdom please share!!


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

Going to give a muckle winged sanitary towel a go too as a bit of padding.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

My saddle fitter is female thank god  I'l let u know if she's come across it and what she suggests


----------



## Honey08 (6 March 2013)

The saddle should fit the rider as well as the horse...  These sound like they don't.    I knew someone who had a bit cut out of her £2k saddle so it didn't hurt her "daisy".  (Never heard of that term, but its quite amusing!)


----------



## Maesfen (6 March 2013)

I can't ride in any Stubben of any design, they just don't like me and I come out in blisters; doesn't happen with any other make even very new saddles.


----------



## kerilli (6 March 2013)

Erm, depends on the saddle, but generally, no! Did try bareback on one with a back like a stegosaurus last week and had to give up after 15 mins as I was in absolutely agony, almost in tears of pain, so I know what you mean.
A narrower twist might help, and less of a rise. Really not sure about vaseline... sounds as if it might get a bit squelchy!
If it's a very old saddle the foam padding over the tree might have degenerated and need replacing. It should give a bit of squish, as it were...
pmsl at some of the comments!


----------



## WelshD (6 March 2013)

I'm sure I've seen this question come up before with either a T4 or T6 involved

Have to say this has all the good ingredients of an 'epic' thread


----------



## Moomin1 (6 March 2013)

Honey08 said:



			The saddle should fit the rider as well as the horse...  These sound like they don't.    I knew someone who had a bit cut out of her £2k saddle so it didn't hurt her "daisy".  (Never heard of that term, but its quite amusing!)
		
Click to expand...

Suppose it's preferable than having a bit cut out of your daisy!


----------



## cm2581 (6 March 2013)

Oh I had exactly the same problem with a t4 high wither GP!!! I was actually rubbed to bleeding!!!! It was utterly horrific! I tried every variety of knickers (and none!) available and there was no difference!! I gave in and bought a wow saddle. No more nasty chafing! My friend has a t4 dressage saddle and finds it very comfortable. She bought a GP and had exactly the same problem!!!


----------



## MrsHutt (6 March 2013)

KNICKERS!

I have found those 'padded gusset' knickers do the trick - or at least the ones with no seam in the daisy region!

I had found some on ebay for just £3!  (usually at least £10!) but she's sold out - should have got a couple of pairs


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

MrsHut, are these padded numbers horsey or shall I just search for padded pants? Iv also heard cycling pants are padded.


----------



## TigerTail (7 March 2013)

Try a Heather Moffett Vogue soft tree  Most comfy thing for lady bits ever 

Ive been riding bareback (the horse before anyone gets smart ) and thats horrendous - specially when you lean forward to get off and knck the REALLY sensitive bit on the wither bone


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

I have an albion dressage, an ideal vsd and an old non-descript saddle, none of which have ever caused such an issue, despite 7 hour hacks, cheap knickers and no seat saver.  I feel I need to post this to add some balance to the Albions-hurt-my-daisy comments above - for me, they are perfectly daisy-friendly 

I did once drunkenly tell a friend I'd battered all sensitivity out of those regions by years of riding though 



eta that's the clincher then, TT, I also ride bareback loads to no issues.  I just have a hardened daisy


----------



## Queenbee (7 March 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			Cheers for th reply  

I'm happy to change my saddle if that's th issue but I'd hate to go to th potential expense for it to end up being th way I'm riding that's th problem. I do hv a big moving warmblood now. I suppose my best bet will b to borrow another saddle and ride my horse in it properly a few times to c if it's just me. Never had this issue before though.
		
Click to expand...


Pay for a riding lesson or a hack at your local riding yard... That way you can tell if its the saddle or your daisy


----------



## bumper (7 March 2013)

I have to say that the phrase "daisy-friendly" is one that should be used more. 

Oh, but should add that I used to have a T4 Endurance, backed my gelding in it, and sold it on to a good friend, neither of us had any daisy issues: maybe it's the high wither version that's the prob.


----------



## Moomin1 (7 March 2013)

Er, not knowing how to put this.  But for me, it's more the action of my horse, coupled with the saddle, and her size, that is causing the issue, when I am at that time of month.  Seat saver (fairly decent one) makes no difference - which makes me realise it is all of the above factors, rather than an issue with saddle comfort in general. 

I am getting rid of the saddle though very soon.  Thinking of a Bates VSD, anyone got any ninky noo problems with them?


----------



## Misty05 (7 March 2013)

The female pelvis is wider than the male pelvis, so if the saddle is too narrow you end up sitting on bits not designed to be sat on. Females need a wider seat than a male does.


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

I have a deep seated saddle, never had a problem with me daisy.

May I ask why you are all riding on your daisies?

Perhaps you are not sitting on your bottom properly and your pelvis is tipping forward? If you ride on a three-point seat then naturally your daisy will be one of those points. If you ride on your seatbones on a two-point seat (which is what you should be doing), you shouldn't have a problem. 

Also, is your saddle the right size for you? If you are wedged in between your cantle and pommel then it's too short. Nothing to do with the deep seat. All saddles should have a relatively shallow seat area despite saddle/pommel height to allow for your seatbones which is surprisingly narrow no matter how big you are. The twist should not interfere with your daisy.

Just tilt you pelvis back, sit up straight, on your bottom, lengthen your stirrups one or two holes and daisy should no longer be sore


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 March 2013)

Just a small amount of Vaseline, not enough to squelch Kerilli


----------



## Silmarillion (7 March 2013)

I've sat on a few uncomfy saddles (used to be a groom) but have never sat on an Albion I felt comfy on. My share horse has one and it's horrible - the only time I don't use a Heather Moffett seat saver on it is when competing. I've sat on a few Albions on different horses (14.1hh Welsh D, 16.3hh TB, 16.2hh warmblood etc) and have never liked them.

On the other hand my almost-TB has a Thorowgood T4 and I love it 

Strange how different saddles fit different people - I would have thought we're all more or less the same shape, if different sizes!


----------



## Harveydales (7 March 2013)

As another "sore daisy" sufferer this is something I've looked into for many years. My view is that we are all built slightly differently and it is the angle/orientation and size of the lower pelvic bones, mainly the ischium which determines whether you get sore or not, even when sitting correctly. Certain saddles will make it worse and seatsavers help some people, but not all. Vaseline helps - I use calendula ointment as not as gunky. Incidently, some female cyclists have parts of their daisy surgically removed to relieve the soreness!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (7 March 2013)

I had a close contact Wintec that gave me a "sore daisy" and the Albion SLK dressage I tried felt like someone was punching me in the lady bits, it was horrible!!!! Yes, had the weeing razor blades too  My Stubben is perfect though


----------



## holeymoley (7 March 2013)

Well I must be weird because I've never had one!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Well I must be weird because I've never had one!

Click to expand...

Wouldn't that just make you male?


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 March 2013)

Faints after reading harveydale's post


----------



## Tooty1 (7 March 2013)

I agree with Tallyho................. the riding position (to my mind) should not involve/ cause irritation to the 'daisy' area?! Granted, when riding a bicycle you are leaning forwards, to the handlebars, and hence the chaffing


----------



## kerilli (7 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Faints after reading harveydale's post 

Click to expand...

me too. 

This thread is a classic. So many wilting daisies...


----------



## kerilli (7 March 2013)

Tooty1 said:



			I agree with Tallyho................. the riding position (to my mind) should not involve/ cause irritation to the 'daisy' area?! Granted, when riding a bicycle you are leaning forwards, to the handlebars, and hence the chaffing 

Click to expand...

If the pelvis is upright (as it should be) then the, ahem, 'fork' shall we say, is in contact with the front of the saddle, no? Light contact, hopefully...
Although I had a friend whose dressage instructor always told her to "******* the saddle" in canter (I am not kidding, and have heard this elsewhere too!) so maybe that is the problem... riders thinking they need to use their daisies when actually they shouldn't!


----------



## Slave2Magic (7 March 2013)

You see, I occasionally have the opposite problem so to speak:0
I sometimes get 2 blisters between my bum cheeks! Not every ride and I have no idea what makes the difference. It stings like hell though when it happens.


----------



## pony&cow (7 March 2013)

Daisy!!?? Mines a foofoo if you dont mind! Nope never had a sore foofoo.


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

kerilli said:



			If the pelvis is upright (as it should be) then the, ahem, 'fork' shall we say, is in contact with the front of the saddle, no? Light contact, hopefully...
Although I had a friend whose dressage instructor always told her to "******* the saddle" in canter (I am not kidding, and have heard this elsewhere too!) so maybe that is the problem... riders thinking they need to use their daisies when actually they shouldn't!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm... nope no contact on daisy/foofoo... used to be when I was young as no-one told me how to sit properly but not had a problem since.

We are all built differently I can't disagree with that kerilli  would love to know what that instructor said though... 

Just sit on yer butt ladies! If that doesn't work, new saddle methinks!


----------



## holeymoley (7 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			Wouldn't that just make you male? 

Click to expand...


Haha I mean a sore one from riding!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Haha I mean a sore one from riding!
		
Click to expand...

Never pass up an opportunity for a bad joke, me


----------



## kerilli (7 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Hmm... nope no contact on daisy/foofoo... used to be when I was young as no-one told me how to sit properly but not had a problem since.

We are all built differently I can't disagree with that kerilli  would love to know what that instructor said though... 

Just sit on yer butt ladies! If that doesn't work, new saddle methinks!
		
Click to expand...

that is so funny, it ****** ed even though I already had. It was a four letter word beginning with F. No kidding. 
I am not sure that trainer had a clue about how a pupil should sit and ride, tbh...


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

kerilli said:



			that is so funny, it ****** ed even though I already had. It was a four letter word beginning with F. No kidding. 
I am not sure that trainer had a clue about how a pupil should sit and ride, tbh...
		
Click to expand...

I know loads of instructors who recommend "shagging the saddle" in canter.  I am often overwhelmed by the desire to assault them with large sticks


----------



## Starry_eyes (7 March 2013)

Slave2Magic said:



			You see, I occasionally have the opposite problem so to speak:0
I sometimes get 2 blisters between my bum cheeks! Not every ride and I have no idea what makes the difference. It stings like hell though when it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god me too! I was reading this thinking I was the only one with the problem at 'the other end' so to speak...also like you, not every ride though. One of the great mysteries of the universe!


----------



## smellsofhorse (7 March 2013)

Ah, noooooo!

If I have gotten sore its always cos of my pants!


----------



## *hic* (7 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			I know loads of instructors who recommend "shagging the saddle" in canter.  I am often overwhelmed by the desire to assault them with large sticks 

Click to expand...

"Grind those piercings" came into use locally for those who consistently sit with pelvis tilted back after a lady who was a new rider confessed that her, um, "intimate" piercings were getting a bit sore from the saddle.


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

kerilli said:



			that is so funny, it ****** ed even though I already had. It was a four letter word beginning with F. No kidding. 
I am not sure that trainer had a clue about how a pupil should sit and ride, tbh...
		
Click to expand...




JFTD said:



			I know loads of instructors who recommend "shagging the saddle" in canter.  I am often overwhelmed by the desire to assault them with large sticks 

Click to expand...

No way!!!  That is so wrong on so many levels!!!


----------



## mynutmeg (7 March 2013)

TigerTail said:



			Try a Heather Moffett Vogue soft tree  Most comfy thing for lady bits ever 

Ive been riding bareback (the horse before anyone gets smart ) and thats horrendous - specially when you lean forward to get off and knck the REALLY sensitive bit on the wither bone

Click to expand...

See this is why you have nice comfy cobs  My girl has a little bit of withers to help you balance but is nice and soft with no sticky up back bone


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			"Grind those piercings" came into use locally for those who consistently sit with pelvis tilted back after a lady who was a new rider confessed that her, um, "intimate" piercings were getting a bit sore from the saddle.
		
Click to expand...

*shudders*

urg.


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			"Grind those piercings" came into use locally for those who consistently sit with pelvis tilted back after a lady who was a new rider confessed that her, um, "intimate" piercings were getting a bit sore from the saddle.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? So you were told to sit on your daisies/foofoos? Urgh indeedy!!


----------



## RCP Equestrian (7 March 2013)

Never suffered with a sore "daisy" I'm afraid....I feel quite left out! 

I think she's more of a "mary" though tbh....?


----------



## RCP Equestrian (7 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Eh? So you were told to sit on your daisies/foofoos?
		
Click to expand...

Is it not more your gooch you should be sat on? 

Sorry...I can't stop laughing at all these words!! 

Love it!


----------



## *hic* (7 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Eh? So you were told to sit on your daisies/foofoos?
		
Click to expand...


Nope, but it was a graphic way of reminding people not to slump in the saddle with their pelvis collapsed backwards! The whole point being that if you did sit too forward you'd have problems yet you mustn't collapse backward.


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Nope, but it was a graphic way of reminding people not to slump in the saddle with their pelvis collapsed backwards! The whole point being that if you did sit too forward you'd have problems yet you mustn't collapse backward.
		
Click to expand...

Ahaaaaa... yes too far back is a slovenly way of riding... seen all too often.

Why can't ladies ride like ladies anymore  maybe we should bring back the whalebone corset


----------



## deicinmerlyn (7 March 2013)

Haven't read all the way through, so apologies if already been mentioned but is it the saddle or the way you are sitting. i.e on your fork rather than on your seat bones?


----------



## 1stclassalan (7 March 2013)

.... a sore "daisy" ????
		
Click to expand...

Never heard that one before and the mind boggles at what you'd all think of a "daisy prong"!!! Might account for some smurks when I said it the other day - it's just a weeding gadget especially designed to remove Daisies from lawns without too much damage.

On to saddles ....soreness .... wherever it is can be all absorbing and you don't need much in my experience for it to become a real nuisance - though this area obviously not a problem for me - I have had many occurences of chaffing caused by military webbing in hot countries where rubs can get infected very quickly - and for anyone who thinks walking like a duck is funny - it ain't. I used to use Detol oinment which was mildly antiseptic and then blather on Vaselin if the pressure point can't be avoided, add in some extra padding somehow.

This piccy is very similar if not exactly like my mare's one in which I sat for many thousands of hours - it killed me in the beginning. 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FB030D68ED5CC3F82C6A5BCD1892&selectedIndex=35

.... as it's rather high at the pommel for male anatomy - the more I sat into it - with longer leg the worse I ..... "bruised my fork" was the way it was described at the School!

However, all of that paled into insignificance by me riding in short boots once - oh, only once! Every so often the leathers gave my calves a little pinch, completely innocous for a while- but then a little red patch came up on both of them and it felt as if all the hounds of hell were trying in get in or out of my leg - never did work out which but it sure did hurt.


----------



## kerilli (7 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			However, all of that paled into insignificance by me riding in short boots once - oh, only once! Every so often the leathers gave my calves a little pinch, completely innocous for a while- but then a little red patch came up on both of them and it felt as if all the hounds of hell were trying in get in or out of my leg - never did work out which but it sure did hurt.
		
Click to expand...

I am so glad we've moved on to safer territory!  

I forgot my half-chaps for work once when I did work riding on a p2p yard. After doing 2 or 3 lots (they did 10 laps each of a field with a 1 mile circumference, so, 10 miles each) I had worn two holes on the insides of my calves about the size of a 50p piece. skin completely rubbed off, down to flesh.
I have never forgotten my half-chaps again...
no daisy soreness can possibly equate. it was indescribably painful.


----------



## Honey08 (7 March 2013)

Right, I'm getting really confussed with all these daisys, foo foos and gooches (what the heck it that!  I know someone with a horse called Gooch!).  Someone is going to have to do me a diagram!


----------



## Flame_ (7 March 2013)

Another thing is make sure your jods have flat seams and aren't so tight that the middle one goes up where it shouldn't.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (7 March 2013)

"Daisy"................. lol!!!!  brilliant :-D  (Sorry, no advice as my T4 saddle is comfy as hell!)


----------



## sussex_sun (7 March 2013)

Have to agree with TallyHo - perhaps some of you need to tilt back a little.  

But another thought though - I remember "things" felt quite different after I had my first son (many years ago) - the geography down there changes after childbirth - just wonder if this might have anything to do with some of your problems??

Not that I'd really thought about it that much but I think I must be a "tilter" because when I've been riding much longer than usual it's my butt bones that feel it.


----------



## Littlelegs (7 March 2013)

I really don't get this at all. It's not just that I must have a comfy saddle, I've ridden loads of different horses in loads of different saddles. I always wear thongs or g-strings, & quite often ride in cheap leggings or jeans. And I can't say I've ever had an issue. I've ridden a few high withered large moving sorts bareback, that admittedly I wouldn't fancy going for a 3hr fast paced hack on without a saddle, but otherwise I don't get it. Unless you are a bit frustrated in your personal life, I'm not sure why you'd be grinding your foof on the pommel. Incidentally I think albions are wonderfully comfy. I'm also probably one of the few people who have rode in a safari cub (briefly) as an adult, & I'd imagine if anything would cause foof chaff that would, but even that was fine. Except I am sure for looking very silly.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (7 March 2013)

Littlelegs, you may just be built with a different conformation and it has nothing to do with one's "personal life". Just count yourself lucky you've never had razor blade wee!


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

Discussed this with a friend on the phone as you do... we had a bit of giggle when she remembered a girl at her riding school got enormous amounts of pleasure from her saddle!!!!!!


----------



## 1stclassalan (7 March 2013)

kerilli said:



			I am so glad we've moved on to safer territory!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha.... mind you ... suggestive title eh,eh, nod's as good as a wink eh? Oh god I've just written wink in this context!!!!!!




			I had worn two holes on the insides of my calves about the size of a 50p piece. skin completely rubbed off, down to flesh.
		
Click to expand...

I frequently carried a large pack on a supposed lightweight frame thingey - together about 80lbs plus further weight in chest pouches and my rifle - this mark you in 85 degrees and 100% humidity. Once I noticed soreness that kept getting worse on collar bones and shoulders - followed my usual medics - two days later I was having a bit of R&R with me shirt off and one of the other guys asked if I knew that there were big maggotty things crawling out of me - and people wonder why I preferred the Artic!!!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (7 March 2013)

Makes you wonder about daisy cutting horses  or daisy reins


----------



## Littlelegs (7 March 2013)

I wouldn't have thought so sidesaddlegirl, I've had lots of close horsey friends, including fellow live in grooms where we knew everything about each other, & we've openly discussed far more intimate/embarrassing things at length, yet foof chaffing from a saddle wasn't ever brought up.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Makes you wonder about daisy cutting horses
		
Click to expand...

Ah the OP accidentally bought a horse with daisy cutting action!  No wonder she's in pain


----------



## Scarlett (7 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			Ah the OP accidentally bought a horse with daisy cutting action!  No wonder she's in pain 

Click to expand...

*Scarletts tea reappears down her nose and across desk and keyboard*


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

Scarlett said:



			*Scarletts tea reappears down her nose and across desk and keyboard*
		
Click to expand...

JFTD cannot be held accountable for loss of electrical equipment as a result of spontaneous laughter...


'spesh nt as I nicked the joke off coffee and bagel


----------



## Serephin (7 March 2013)

The saddle that came with my horse was very uncomfortable to ride in, especially in the 'daisy' area. It made me sit in a crappy position and riding for longer than half an hour was agony for the 'daisy'.

Went back to my treeless saddle and my daisy is a happy one!


----------



## cheeryplatypus (7 March 2013)

You can buy shorts for cycling with a padded saddle area. May be worth a try alongside the Vaseline?


----------



## Tiffany (7 March 2013)

No although I did years ago. I think it was because my saddle pushed me onto my fork, don't have a sore daisy now cos sit on my bum


----------



## Gryfiss (7 March 2013)

I had this problem when I rode in a saddle that was too small for me I felt I was sat on the front of it. I went to an 18 inch problem solved!


----------



## dafthoss (7 March 2013)

No, no, no my daisy has never been sore from riding in any saddle or without a saddle. I have sampled a fair range of saddles as well ranging from 15'' bates, barnsbys and thorowgoods to my 17'' jeffries and albion and all sorts inbetween. Never had a single saddle give me a sore daisy! 

Quite socked at the ammount of sore daisys on here, I'm struggling to see how a saddle could make your daisy sore, I've ridden in some saddles that were that bad for me that I couldnt rise to the trot but it never gave me a sore daisy. Can see that a high withered horse might not be very comfy bareback, thankfully mines only got little withers .


----------



## Nicnac (7 March 2013)

Stubben = daisy hell; all others fine.  

Does daisy come from the French 'fleur' which is a nickname for one's ahem lady garden?

BTW 1st class Alan what the heck are you doing on this thread?


----------



## Overgrown Pony (7 March 2013)

You guys are all hilarious!

Iv ridden and owned horses for over 20 years and have never had this issue so don't think its my position. Il b interested to hear what my saddle fitter says tomorrow. Il also be sure to ask for a short trial period on any new (well itl be 2nd hand) saddle that fits my lad.


----------



## Honey08 (7 March 2013)

I've never had that problem either, in decades of riding.  But I do have a good amount of padding on my backside and thunder thighs!  If a saddle hurts me its never around the daisy area!  I think the saddles are too small, as someone else said!


----------



## Nicnac (7 March 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			any new (well itl be 2nd hand) saddle that fits my lad.
		
Click to expand...

Aha - if your daisy is a lad that explains your problem


----------



## nosenseofdirection (7 March 2013)

Have never had this issue except for cycling, when it happens all the time.

My OH gave up attempting to learn to ride very early on, however, citing discomfort to his meat and two veg.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Aha - if your daisy is a lad that explains your problem 

Click to expand...

Her daisy is a derek


----------



## JennyNZ (7 March 2013)

This is a hot endurance topic 

Knickers, knickers, knickers. 

Cotton and mind where the seams sit. 

I know some who swear by thongs, but I'm not that brave. 

Otherwise maybe that saddle just 'ain't for you.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

Would going commando help or hinder this particular issue?

Not that I even have the issue, I'm just intrigued and a little saddened by all these sorrowful daisies out there


----------



## Moomin1 (7 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			Would going commando help or hinder this particular issue?

Not that I even have the issue, I'm just intrigued and a little saddened by all these sorrowful daisies out there 

Click to expand...

My only issue seems to be on my saddle, when I am wearing a sanitary towel!


----------



## Littlelegs (7 March 2013)

I wouldn't advise trying commando & a sanitary pad you need together, that would just be wrong.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I wouldn't advise trying commando & a sanitary pad you need together, that would just be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

and messy


----------



## Littlelegs (7 March 2013)

I wonder if it would stain the saddle permanently? Imagine the ad on eBay 'excellent condition, except for slight discolouration from a dripping daisy'


----------



## Moomin1 (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I wonder if it would stain the saddle permanently? Imagine the ad on eBay 'excellent condition, except for slight discolouration from a dripping daisy'
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I wonder if it would stain the saddle permanently? Imagine the ad on eBay 'excellent condition, except for slight discolouration from a dripping daisy'
		
Click to expand...

uuuuuurgg...  I imagine there'd be simiar discolouration after excessive piercing grinding too


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I wonder if it would stain the saddle permanently? Imagine the ad on eBay 'excellent condition, except for slight discolouration from a dripping daisy'
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeeezzzz..!!!!!! Just lost a huge mouthful of coffee..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OakeyT (8 March 2013)

This thread is fab, can't stop laughing 
And I thought it was only me ;-) it can't just be too small saddle as my saddle is too big for me and sometimes causes the problem-I had always put it down to underwear and jods that pull down slightly so move around too much! And on that point does anyone have ideas of a good make of jods for someone with long legs (inside leg 34") and a short body? Size 8-10? Am fed up of rolling all the waists down and they still keep my boobs warm ;-)


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

Hmm, 'cheap due to scratches from faulty foof adornments' 'pommel aesthetically damaged due to chaffing of pierced punani'. 'only for sale due to flap friction'


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Hmm, 'cheap due to scratches from faulty foof adornments' 'pommel aesthetically damaged due to chaffing of pierced punani'. 'only for sale due to flap friction'
		
Click to expand...

OMG, stop..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely killing myself laughing here


----------



## Moomin1 (8 March 2013)

OakeyT said:



			This thread is fab, can't stop laughing 
And I thought it was only me ;-) it can't just be too small saddle as my saddle is too big for me and sometimes causes the problem-I had always put it down to underwear and jods that pull down slightly so move around too much! And on that point does anyone have ideas of a good make of jods for someone with long legs (inside leg 34") and a short body? Size 8-10? Am fed up of rolling all the waists down and they still keep my boobs warm ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I am long legged (33") and short bodied, and high waisted.  Most jods I have tried make me look like Simon Cowell!   Same with normal clothes too - skirts, trousers etc.  

I also think that saddles being too big (as in my case) can cause the problem too, as I find I feel like I am sliding forwards when I am schooling.


----------



## Misty05 (8 March 2013)

I had one riding lesson where the instuctor had me riding with very long stirrups and my pelvis tilted so far forward that I was riding on my daisy, very uncomfortable.


----------



## tallyho! (8 March 2013)

Misty05 said:



			I had one riding lesson where the instuctor had me riding with very long stirrups and my pelvis tilted so far forward that I was riding on my daisy, very uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, this is common, especially if your hip flexors are tight!

This thread is truly hilarious!


----------



## 1stclassalan (8 March 2013)

Misty05 said:



			I had one riding lesson where the instuctor had me riding with very long stirrups and my pelvis tilted so far forward that I was riding on my daisy, very uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Well, try being taught in the same manner and then have the horse throw a fit at meeting another lunge lesson on the apex of big circles in the school - putting in a buck so big it threw me out of the saddle to the length on the leathers where they then pulled me back down to land........ on the pommel - with my "male areas" first. Very lucky I don't speak in a high voice as this little escaped broke the tree! Though I did walk like a duck for a while.


----------



## Flame_ (8 March 2013)

Honey08 said:



			I've never had that problem either, in decades of riding.  But I do have a good amount of padding on my backside and thunder thighs!  If a saddle hurts me its never around the daisy area!  I think the saddles are too small, as someone else said!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, my last saddle was a 16.5 inch ideal. Happy daisy.

17 inch L & R sylvan and standard seated reactor panels. Very unhappy daisy (and OH  the frustrating personal life is the result not cause of saddle problems, lol). For me, its definitely the way I'm put together and saddles which come up high at the front.


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 March 2013)

I have a little blue and white cat called Daisy - she certainly isn't sore, but then she never goes near a saddle.
She might be squished if I put the saddle on her; mere soreness pales into insignificance next to a poor, squished Daisy!


----------



## Holding (8 March 2013)

I feel a little bit left out - I ride big moving warmbloods, have never used a seatsaver or pair of padded knickers in my life, and I've never had a problem with my Lady Mary.  She's a tough old broad though, maybe your daisies just need to man up?


----------



## tallyho! (8 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Well, try being taught in the same manner and then have the horse throw a fit at meeting another lunge lesson on the apex of big circles in the school - putting in a buck so big it threw me out of the saddle to the length on the leathers where they then pulled me back down to land........ on the pommel - with my "male areas" first. Very lucky I don't speak in a high voice as this little escaped broke the tree! Though I did walk like a duck for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Oooffff!! Alan, I have had the experience on landing foof-first on a pommell........ thank you for reminding me of that day where my eyes literally streamed with water all day...... I don't think I wee'd properly for a few days afterwards... I can only imagine what state your fandangos were in.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 March 2013)

Look, mister jay, you leave your pussy out of this!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (8 March 2013)

Funniest thread ever....just what I needed as Im laying in my sick bed.  Have to say I have never had a wilting daisy, foo-foo or flower from a horse saddle.....only from other riding   ;-)  Be interested to know saddle fitter's thoughts thou...maybe I should ask mine when he comes very soon.....??!!!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (8 March 2013)

Holding said:



			She's a tough old broad though, maybe your daisies just need to man up?
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  

I think if they manned up, that would cause all sorts of other problems


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			Look, mister jay, you leave your pussy out of this! 

Click to expand...

But I love my pussy and wouldn't want her to be sore, or squished


----------



## AmericanPiebald (8 March 2013)

I've had this issue lately and have tried a fleece seatsaver, changing to a smaller saddle (fits me and the horse better but still leads to a sore area) and Equetech soft seat granny knickers.

The granny knickers do not have a 'soft seat' but padding that is like a flat piece of card board that ruches up when one tries to walk normally.  It is better when astride the horse as the legs aren't together then squishing up the padding, but once dismounted and walking normally, the padding all squishes together again and is a tad uncomfortable and weird.

Next I'm going to try to remember to sit on my seat bones, plus when I'm feeling a bit more flush, I'm going to invest in some seamless riding tights / endurance tights, instead of jods with the razor blade seam up the middle. 

http://www.performance-equestrian.com/cat/CatIndex.asp?d=3&s=3


----------



## Mudfukkle (8 March 2013)

Jods with razer blade seams should be BANNED! Every time I go jodhpur shopping, I spend most of the time examining the crotches  (embarrassing for my friends) I will not entertain any jods with the seam - only nice comfy flat seams for me


----------



## JFTDWS (8 March 2013)

I ride in jeans.  No wonder my daisy has manned up


----------



## TigerTail (8 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			I ride in jeans.  No wonder my daisy has manned up  

Click to expand...

I think calloused up might be more accurate 

I think each lady's individual conformation of said daisy has a lot to answer for as well - you only have to look at that wall of daisies embarrassing bodies did to see there are some that would be more prone to problems than others.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 March 2013)

Don't you dare call my daisy callous, TT  

My daisy is as caring and kindly as they come.

come *sniggers*


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

Pmsl at jftd. Although not literally pissing myself because I have unreliable foof floor or anything.


----------



## Lucyad (8 March 2013)

Just don't ever think that a combination of suede seatsaver and sticky bum johds will help - it doesn't.  I tried that combination for a days hunting and the johds stuck to the saddle, but my bum did not, resulting on some horrendous friction burns.  Forgetting to change out of lacy pants had a similar cheesegrater effect. 

I too have a permanatly calloused bum.  I have also drawn blood riding bareback before - my horse's spine seems to slot between my bum cheeks perfectly for added agony.

We are very badly designed for riding really!


----------



## millsandboon (8 March 2013)

Sore daisy? Rub it better - vigorously


----------



## 1stclassalan (8 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Oooffff!! Alan, I have had the experience on landing foof-first on a pommell........ thank you for reminding me of that day where my eyes literally streamed with water all day...... I don't think I wee'd properly for a few days afterwards... I can only imagine what state your fandangos were in.
		
Click to expand...

In truth, I don't think I ever experienced .... how shall we say? ..... a full bodied connection - at least not while adult (the end of the leathers thing happened when I was about 40 ) however; as a child - fairly big gangily eleven year old say - about the age when the school nurse visits and lays very cold hands on young boys and says "cough, please." I did a sort of slow motion over the handlebars rotational fall of my bike but didn't fall forward - I went straight down the crossbar and hit the stem with my.......erm.... development areas!!! 

I'd taken a little detour out into some long grass to overtake two dawdling women pushing prams and hit a concrete post laying in the undergrowth - they were quite concerned at my plight as I threw up with the pain. 

Funny thread eh? - Mrs FirstClass & I have always had rescue cats but bought our first kitten last year - picked the same one out of seven and chose the name - Daisy, I've just been up to the house for lunch where Mrs was talking and Daisy was miaowing back ( burn her!) I'm tempted to say my wife's pussy is called Daisy but for the sake of good manners........


----------



## showaddy1 (8 March 2013)

My horse is called daisy... Brings an all new perspective to this thread... 
I have a t4, ride in jeans... Big knickers, small knickers.. None at all doesn't bother my foo.
Just a thought.. Rather personal tho, I shave my lady bits... Maybe its the hair that's chaffing??


----------



## JFTDWS (8 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			I'm tempted to say my wife's pussy is called Daisy but for the sake of good manners........
		
Click to expand...

Another regular poster was threatening to post a photo of her pussy on this thread too.

I told her it was against the T&Cs


----------



## 1stclassalan (8 March 2013)

showaddy1 said:



			Just a thought.. Rather personal tho, I shave my lady bits... Maybe its the hair that's chaffing??
		
Click to expand...

I suppose we'll be having a beaver thread next! Keeping to the comical theme - ( for those that don't know ) I have several young lads as staff and run a landscaping and gardening firm and several large properties we do have topiary features such as:- http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...67C1C67F196EDA338B4A0B3E3D70&selectedIndex=58

Last year, I heard one lad yell across the garden "where's the Guv'nor?" "Out the front trimming the lady's bush!"  I get all the best jobs.

As an aside here - how many of you got the Wilkinson Sword ad last year - Mrs FirstClass reckons it was all in my mind!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgtMskfX8iw


----------



## pony&cow (8 March 2013)

This thread is now at risk of being 'most talked about' in horse & hound mag next week! Hehe.
From horse meat scandal to sore daisys


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 March 2013)

TigerTail said:



			I think calloused up might be more accurate 

I think each lady's individual conformation of said daisy has a lot to answer for as well - you only have to look at that wall of daisies embarrassing bodies did to see there are some that would be more prone to problems than others.
		
Click to expand...

Cos they have bigger......petals? 

Calloused daisy?!   A friend of mine was circumcised: he said he could smack it against a wall (why would you _do_ that?!) and not feel a thing.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 March 2013)

I only have a sore daisy when I ride in one particular saddle ... oh hate those days! Granny pants are always a must, but for extra daisy protection I have worn a sanitary towel, and even once wore cycling shorts, under the jodhs- which I recommend DO NOT let too many people see... can have the look of wearing a nappy I think! But alls good for the Daisy!

On a more serious note, make sure your daisy isn't suffering from any form of thrush or STD, or if you have just had a baby, don't ride too soon! - ouchie even more..

And don't perch too far forward, let your ass do more 'talking'!


----------



## OldNag (8 March 2013)

Epic thread !


----------



## mashnut (8 March 2013)

This better make it into the most talked about list this week!
Never had sore lady parts. Got a sore butt from a saddle were you could feel the tree through the seat's leather though. Maybe padding of allsorts is the answer?


----------



## Moomin1 (8 March 2013)

mashnut said:



			This better make it into the most talked about list this week!
Never had sore lady parts. Got a sore butt from a saddle were you could feel the tree through the seat's leather though. Maybe padding of allsorts is the answer?
		
Click to expand...

But it's the padding that gives me the problem! 
I only get a daisy problem when I am using a sanitary towel monthly!  Other than that, no problems with the foof at all...!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 March 2013)

Can we link this to the epicy mooncup thread now then?  Maybe that's the solution to _your_ issue, moomin!


----------



## mashnut (8 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			But it's the padding that gives me the problem! 
I only get a daisy problem when I am using a sanitary towel monthly!  Other than that, no problems with the foof at all...!

Click to expand...

So doing a Lady Godiva won't help.....


----------



## melbiswas (9 March 2013)

I was taught a song by my Grandmother which started

"Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do...... "

Don't think she rode though.

Maybe those with serious chafing should think about 'Driving Miss Daisy' instead ?!!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (9 March 2013)

Sounds like your maybe sitting too much on your pubic bone! Try not to arch your back.....& get some 'shorts' style pants!!


----------



## 1stclassalan (9 March 2013)

melbiswas said:



			I was taught a song by my Grandmother which started

"Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do...... "
		
Click to expand...

I'm half crazy - all for the love of you,
It won't be a fancy marriage - for havn't got a carriage - 
but you'll look sweet - on theeeer back seat - of a bicylce made for two!

Funny thing is - although this was a very popular music hall song - I only hear it in my head sung by HAL the computer in the film 2001!

BTW there was another music hall song with the chorus - "bompsadaisy" - the mind boggles what you lot will make of that!


----------



## tallyho! (9 March 2013)

I thought it was "oopsadaisy"?


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 March 2013)

Have the damaged daisy owners produced one or more sprog I wonder?


----------



## Orchardbeck (9 March 2013)

I can't wait to see if this appears in next week's H&H - I really dare them not to edit the title!


----------



## melbiswas (9 March 2013)

Yup, we def need to keep this one going just to see!

Alan we are going off thread a bit into the 'Olden Daisies'....!!


----------



## Overgrown Pony (9 March 2013)

OP here

You guys crack me up  I honestly thought I'd get maybe one or 2 replies from people being too polite to ignore.

So the saddle fitter came out yesterday. I explained my daisy issue and she seemed like she'd never heard of the issue. She did have an idea on how to resolve it though.

Seems the saddle was out of balance and needed lifting at the front with a riser. He has quite a dip on either side of his wither (which may or may not fill out with work/when th grass comes through) which the saddle was settling down into.

So I get back on and all of a sudden my horse is freely swinging along dropping into an outline without me asking. He felt amazing, easier to turn and much more forward. Saddler said itl be a combo of more freedom in th shoulder and me now being more central and in balance. Funnily enough my instructor said my legs were too far back (which iv never had on another horse/saddle) so turns out th saddles been perching me forward.

I'm hoping that's the poor daisies days of torture over. Suppose I won't know till I give it a good go.

Thanks guys


----------



## Foxhunter49 (9 March 2013)

It is to do with the waist (twist) of the saddle.
The pelvis of women is a lot wider than that of men. 
Saddles were designed by men for men so little alteration was made to the original shape of the waist.

The wider the waist the less likely it is to rub a ladies daisy!

Good article here and I love these saddles because they have never caused me problems!    
http://www.westcountrybridlemakers.com/saddles-2/lady-rider-saddles/


----------



## misterjinglejay (9 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			Don't you dare call my daisy callous, TT  

My daisy is as caring and kindly as they come.

come *sniggers* 

Click to expand...

So is my Daisy, and very friendly too, always welcoming any friends who pop in, hiding behind the front hedge


----------



## JFTDWS (9 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			I'm half crazy - all for the love of you,
It won't be a fancy marriage - for havn't got a carriage - 
but you'll look sweet - on theeeer back seat - *of a bicylce made for two!*

Click to expand...

Aye, until daisy gets all battered by the bicycle seat and they have to have her surgically altered! 



misterjay said:



			So is my Daisy, and very friendly too, always welcoming any friends who pop in, hiding behind the front hedge 

Click to expand...

My daisy's more of a loner.  Doesn't get a lot of visitors, y'see.

If daisies could be lighthouse keepers, mine would be up there polishing it's lamp


----------



## Dave282B (9 March 2013)

Re the song daisy , daisy 
Did you know of the other not much sung verse
Daisy daisy give me your answer do
I'm half crazy , saddle is rubbing my flu !


----------



## pony&cow (9 March 2013)

Will be front page at this rate! 
"Riders sore daisys!!!"


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (9 March 2013)

Foxhunter49 said:



			It is to do with the waist (twist) of the saddle.
The pelvis of women is a lot wider than that of men. 
Saddles were designed by men for men so little alteration was made to the original shape of the waist.

The wider the waist the less likely it is to rub a ladies daisy!

Good article here and I love these saddles because they have never caused me problems!    
http://www.westcountrybridlemakers.com/saddles-2/lady-rider-saddles/

Click to expand...

I'm the opposite, I need a narrow waisted saddle, wide waisted ones are torture. My Stubben is quite narrow waisted but then again, I do usually ride side saddle with my legs ladylike unspread


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (9 March 2013)

I see a lot of people are criticising people's position, I think she should define exactly which part is your daisy, front, middle or back lol


----------



## FairyLights (22 May 2013)

Front, obviously otherwise it would be Daisies.


----------



## tallyho! (22 May 2013)

What's in the middle?


----------



## atlantis (22 May 2013)

Just read this whole thread and pmsl!!! Lots!!

In all serious though I get this daisy problem quite a bit. I've got tight hop flecked which I'm working on, but in the meantime has anyone got any recommendations for suitable pants or jods / breeches. All my jobs have big seams which make it worse and my pants, whilst big pants, (nit all but riding ones are) all tend to have a seam that sits just... Er... There!!! 

Any ideas? Serious ideas though girls!! (And boys!!)


----------



## atlantis (22 May 2013)

Hip flexors not hop flecked!! Blooming phone.


----------



## kerilli (22 May 2013)

Kerrits jodhs are absolutely blissfully comfy, no seam there at all (and yes, i just checked, there's a sort of oval of fabric covering the, ahem, daisy area, with seams above and below it and to either side, but not near it at all) and tbh most knickers are fine, but Sloggi are the best imho.


----------



## sandi_84 (22 May 2013)

tallyho! said:





What's in the middle?
		
Click to expand...

Just read the whole thing and am so glad I put my coffee down! 

Luckily the only problem I ever have when riding is achey bum bones after a long ride but I've not got a lot of meat on my derierre (sp?) 

Tallyho - the middle is a "Gooch" that bit of skin that lies between your daisy/foof/frufru/ladybits/flower (delete as appropriate ) and your *ehem* bum


----------



## TigerTail (22 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			My daisy's more of a loner.  Doesn't get a lot of visitors, y'see.

If daisies could be lighthouse keepers, mine would be up there polishing it's lamp 

Click to expand...


Polishing its own lamp hey *wink wink nudge nudge* what you do when you're not on H+H ......er you're NOT on H+H when you do that right


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 May 2013)

I got some cycling (padded!! ) undergarments at Lidls a while back when they were doing a "cycling" bit on their shelves. Fantastic, utterly fantastic, and they didn't break the bank. They've got padding in all the, ahem, right places.

I had a Thorowgood high-wither saddle for my last horse. Bought it brand new, and only had it a week before it starting affecting my, em "daisy" as OP has delicately tried to put it. Blimmin agony. Luckily the tack shop took the saddle back (but not totally happy about it), and I got another saddle which didn't give the problem.

Get rid of this particular saddle would be my advice and get something which fits both YOU and the horse. If you're not comfy when you're riding, then you'll be affecting the horse's way of going anyway. It just isn't worth being uncomfortable in the nether regions. Get rid!


----------



## JFTDWS (22 May 2013)

TigerTail said:



			Polishing its own lamp hey *wink wink nudge nudge* what you do when you're not on H+H ......er you're NOT on H+H when you do that right 

Click to expand...

Haha  

I'd forgotten those posts   Really should be more careful what I post - it's amazing what can come back and bite you in the daisy at a later date


----------



## atlantis (23 May 2013)

Thanks Kerilli. Off to research kerrits jods and sloggi pants. I don't have control over the saddle as horse is a share, do I need to be protected. 

Just looked at my jods and the rely do have massive seams. My daisy doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## silver zaanif (23 May 2013)

I have two children , no problems with the first but after the second, well! lets just say i know EXACTLY what you are talking about  so im useless as i have no idea how to help but sympathize with you hugely......


----------



## silver zaanif (23 May 2013)

actually i have just read through some more of this post and i wonder if the problem is caused more by the pelvis, like i said i didnt have any problems with first child but with the second one i had pubis symphis where you pelvis kinda falls apart and now i have, after riding since i was diddy, rubbing and pain ... i wonder if its the whole childbirth thing boll**ksing up your body in yet another way that no one tells you about when you get pregnant and so makeing you sit funny ...
well at least i look funny when a get off and try and walk with my 'pressed flower' regaining blood supply and sensation . 

im takeing up driving!


----------



## tootsietoo (22 July 2014)

I've resurrected this thread after searching on some fairly random terms to find info about chafing lady bits!  Entertaining thread but, lets face it, chafed daisies are not very entertaining at all!  It is full of very useful information, thank you all, but I have a few more questions, and wondering if any one has any more to add!

I've looked for Kerrit jods and can only find them on ebay imported from the US (postage about £25, I guess because of the tax) or from Three Lows, and I'm not so keen on ordering from them with the poor feedback on customer service.  Has anyone found any good jods widely available in the UK without a gusset seam, or with some good padding?

Secondly, no one has mentioned issues with their own "anatomy" as causing this.  Has anyone considered (or had) a labiaplasty to help with this issue?  I did a quick google, and it would appear to be not an uncommon procedure anymore, and riding (bikes and horses) seems to be a common reason for having them.

I'm going to wish I'd posted this under an alter!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 July 2014)

Holy crap, seriously? You'd consider chopping bits of your.....bits off in order to ride more comfortably?? Can't you just sort of....tuck them in?!


----------



## twiggy2 (22 July 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Holy crap, seriously? You'd consider chopping bits of your.....bits off in order to ride more comfortably?? Can't you just sort of....tuck them in?!
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha

I did have this problem but I took a deep breath and spoke to my saddler about it, he put a couple of bits of foam under the leather of the saddle just in front of the stirrup bars and it has made so much difference


----------



## tootsietoo (22 July 2014)

Well, um, no, don't fancy the idea much!!  But if you google it, there are some really shocking stories about the problems some people have before having it done - it is obviously a real problem for some.  I haven't got it that bad.  But tucking them in...... doesn't work!


----------



## Red-1 (22 July 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Holy crap, seriously? You'd consider chopping bits of your.....bits off in order to ride more comfortably?? Can't you just sort of....tuck them in?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh MY!!!!

I don't know if my eyes are watering with laughter or watering with the thought of pain.

Erm, I did know someone who had this op after children, but it is because they had, er, changed in that department with a difficult birthing process (you can tell I have not got kids, as I don't know the correct terminology) and it was just to put everything back to how it was before.

I have not read all of the thread, but I am just now retiring (put the form in today) from a job where riding 6-7 hours a day was not uncommon. IMO it is down to the saddle a lot. The horse with a rolling action will not help, but I have gone from comfy to not comfy just with a saddle change.

I am not sure what it is about some saddles, it may be that they come up too soon, or are unbalanced, but it is defo the saddle that can be changed to ensure comfort.

I was amused to see that the Wow saddles incorporate the CC seat for just this issue. I am not sure what the CC stands for, maybe Comfort Channel, or Comfy ...Daisy as the thread says. I found that this saddle was not comfy for me at all as it threw me forwards, but interesting that they have designed a channel with a sculpted out part for this very issue. 

I would have a saddler out with some secondhand saddles and see if they can't help. If you part ex yours in it may not even cost so much. 

Better than an op anyway!


----------



## tootsietoo (22 July 2014)

Yes, best to spend a couple of thousand on a saddle than on surgery!!  I have had this problem with lots of saddles, but my GFS close contact was fine.  Unfortunately I sold it this summer, and I bet it would have fitted my new horse, who came with his saddle, which is what I'm having a problem with.  Lesson in life - DO NOT sell saddles you like, it will always fit something else in the future.


----------



## JFTDWS (22 July 2014)

Holy crap this thread has gone disturbing!  I'm not chopping anything off "down there" :eek3:  I'd rather ride in 2 point forevermore!


----------



## ester (22 July 2014)

tootsietoo said:



			Well, um, no, don't fancy the idea much!!  But if you google it, there are some really shocking stories about the problems some people have before having it done - it is obviously a real problem for some.  I haven't got it that bad.  But tucking them in...... doesn't work!
		
Click to expand...

Well quite, they are still there tucked in or otherwise! I do think that different peoples' different anatomy does cause them different problems. Having been trawling the web researching cycling saddles recently there appears to be a cacophony of issues depending on your structure! I've been very pleased to end up with one that doesn't hurt/make me go numb below- I need a gentle groove not a hole . Thankfully I am not considering a career in professional cycling but if I were - well it would be easier without them in the way . My riding saddle is ok though   Other people's saddles haven't always been!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 July 2014)

Haven't read too many other replies: just to say OP that I had exactly the same thing happen to me in a Thorowgood saddle. This was when synthetic saddles were first on the market (yeah, like a good few years ago now) and I'd had one fitted for my old boy. 

It was quite a curved seat saddle; and I sold it in the end - blimmin useless thing!!

So feeling your pain OP, in every sense! Poor you.

Sorry: meant to add (having a quick look at other posts) that the Caldene Belgrade jods are, shall we say, not helpful for one's undercarriage comfort if riding for more than a quick forty-minute trot round the block. Do NOT repeat NOT, wear them if you're having a serious lesson and need to, em, "feel" the movement of the horse . You get my drift. Not the best choice of garment!! After having a lesson in a pair of these I was prepared to FGM meself!!

But let us not go there............


----------



## 3OldPonies (22 July 2014)

I'm getting some very funny looks from other people in the office,  what with all the muffled laughing coming from my desk.

Suffered a sore daisy once, really nasty blister, right in the front garden - on the next ride the saddle tipped up and sent me out the front door when going downhill - just the excuse I needed to get a new saddle without having to explain the truth LOL!

It was one of the early Wintecs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 July 2014)

the loan horse I had last year-saddle from hell, really was, have never had problems with anything before. could only ride in it in plain seated breeches, granny knickers and a seat saver and ever then it was uncomfortable at best. flat saddles, narrow twist-no big blocks thanks! this was a BS saddle-my Wow on the other hand, is fab.


----------



## TigerTail (22 July 2014)

pmsl this thread was brill 

Im not sure u can tuck them in tbh! And the very action of riding would no doubt make things all move around again anyway. If you're ever bored google the labia wall thing its plaster casts of 100's of different ladies downstairs and you do sit there and go hmm bet she'd be uncomfy riding! Bike riding i struggle with - have yet to find one that doesn't make me feel like I've been kicked in the daisy with a steel toe capped boot!


----------



## sem9999 (22 July 2014)

tootsietoo said:



			I've resurrected this thread after searching on some fairly random terms to find info about chafing lady bits!  Entertaining thread but, lets face it, chafed daisies are not very entertaining at all!  It is full of very useful information, thank you all, but I have a few more questions, and wondering if any one has any more to add!

I've looked for Kerrit jods and can only find them on ebay imported from the US (postage about £25, I guess because of the tax) or from Three Lows, and I'm not so keen on ordering from them with the poor feedback on customer service.  Has anyone found any good jods widely available in the UK without a gusset seam, or with some good padding?

Secondly, no one has mentioned issues with their own "anatomy" as causing this.  Has anyone considered (or had) a labiaplasty to help with this issue?  I did a quick google, and it would appear to be not an uncommon procedure anymore, and riding (bikes and horses) seems to be a common reason for having them.

I'm going to wish I'd posted this under an alter!
		
Click to expand...

Kerrits and FITS  which both have no seams are available in the UK at this place:
http://equiworldlimited.co.uk/tackshop/


----------



## ester (22 July 2014)

Excellent description TT - I read some very interesting ones on cycling forums! 

I ended up with one of these http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bontrager/inform-nebula-plus-womens-saddle-ec032894 in the right width to stop the top of the thigh chaffing


----------



## TigerTail (22 July 2014)

Bookmarked that bad boy thanks Ester - ps where is your review saying it saved your daisy?!?!


----------



## ester (22 July 2014)

lol! There's a few similar on the bontrager site and they do a 3 month comfort guarantee which at least gives you the chance to try a few too.


----------



## Under-the-radar (22 July 2014)

tootsietoo said:



			I've resurrected this thread after searching on some fairly random terms to find info about chafing lady bits!  Entertaining thread but, lets face it, chafed daisies are not very entertaining at all!  It is full of very useful information, thank you all, but I have a few more questions, and wondering if any one has any more to add!

I've looked for Kerrit jods and can only find them on ebay imported from the US (postage about £25, I guess because of the tax) or from Three Lows, and I'm not so keen on ordering from them with the poor feedback on customer service.  Has anyone found any good jods widely available in the UK without a gusset seam, or with some good padding?

Secondly, no one has mentioned issues with their own "anatomy" as causing this.  Has anyone considered (or had) a labiaplasty to help with this issue?  I did a quick google, and it would appear to be not an uncommon procedure anymore, and riding (bikes and horses) seems to be a common reason for having them.

I'm going to wish I'd posted this under an alter!
		
Click to expand...

Re Three Lows Farm - I have ordered from them a couple of times, and they have been fab - no problems at all. Don't forget that you will likely get charged VAT & import duties if you ship them from the US. 

I have experienced similar problems in the past, and have found the saddle to be at fault - and not me (thank gawd!!).  I had a thorowgood GP saddle, and it was AWFUL.  I cannot express just how hideous this saddle was for me.  It was slightly better when it was built up with padding in front (padding under the saddle I mean), so that it altered the angle of the saddle, but still not great. 

I now have a HM FlexEE saddle, and it is utter bliss.  I still have moments, but nothing like I used to have.  I also find that now, if I am going to suffer, that it will be when I am out hacking, probably indicating that I am slouching / not sitting so well when we are hacking, compared to schooling.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 July 2014)

Re. Kerrits. I can heartily recommend them!!! Never thought I'd be a convert, but here I am!!

Re. importing them from the US: be VERY VERY careful. I bought a set of three on e-bay: and won the auction. My seller was wonderfully helpful, bless him, and paid for half the postage. BUT I had to pay THIRTY FOUR POUNDS in import/customs duty, which included an eight pounds "handling fee" from Royal Mail for the package of three Kerrits jods!!! I'd intended to be clever and keep one and sell two on-line, but I am now in the position of having to ask a much higher price than I'd envisaged!!! Which probably won't have made the venture economic at all. A hellish expensive little adventure in fact. 

So be warned. If you're going to buy Kerrits, and yes they ARE much cheaper to buy from the US direct, then look for companies that will deal with all the import technicalities for you, and the final price should be what you pay. Find out first BEFORE you bid!!! OR if you have any friends/relatives in the US, they apparently can send you something "as a gift" (but I think there are restrictions on this even so). So there may well be ways round it.

But they ARE lovely jods. I will get stung for advertising if I say that I have a pair which I'm seeking to move to a new owner........... - take a look on Preloved peeps!!! That's all I better say!!

(sorry, PS - edited) - "16 Plus Rider" also do Kerrits. I ordered a pair and they arrived promptly without any problems.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (22 July 2014)

Oh dear god! Who dragged this old thread up? I remember it the first time round hahaha!!


----------



## tootsietoo (22 July 2014)

ah, lovely, thanks sem9999 and myjods.  I learned that lesson myjods when I bought a pair of boots from the US years ago - was so not worth the hassle and the tax (they're not size M by any chance??)

SWD, it is probably quite funny if you don't have chafed lady bits.  harder to laugh at it when you are sitting knicker-less with sudocrem all over your foof........   God I wish I had my old saddle back.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (22 July 2014)

One of the horses I ride at the RDA has a God-awful saddle. I always make sure I take a thick sanitary towel in case I get there and find I've been put on him!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 July 2014)

Nope! They're size XL, bootcut style, slate. Woops, have just "advertised" - will go away and flagge myself with a wet lettuce leaf now 




tootsietoo said:



			ah, lovely, thanks sem9999 and myjods.  I learned that lesson myjods when I bought a pair of boots from the US years ago - was so not worth the hassle and the tax (they're not size M by any chance??)

SWD, it is probably quite funny if you don't have chafed lady bits.  harder to laugh at it when you are sitting knicker-less with sudocrem all over your foof........   God I wish I had my old saddle back.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Voxhorse (22 July 2014)

Misty05 said:



			The female pelvis is wider than the male pelvis, so if the saddle is too narrow you end up sitting on bits not designed to be sat on. Females need a wider seat than a male does.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was thinking, are saddles more geared for males causing Daisy trouble ??


----------



## Voxhorse (22 July 2014)

Holding said:



			I feel a little bit left out - I ride big moving warmbloods, have never used a seatsaver or pair of padded knickers in my life, and I've never had a problem with my Lady Mary.  She's a tough old broad though, maybe your daisies just need to man up?
		
Click to expand...

Man up ?? Holding you're terrible  LMBO !


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (23 July 2014)

sandi_84 said:



			Just read the whole thing and am so glad I put my coffee down! 

Luckily the only problem I ever have when riding is achey bum bones after a long ride but I've not got a lot of meat on my derierre (sp?) 

Tallyho - the middle is a "Gooch" that bit of skin that lies between your daisy/foof/frufru/ladybits/flower (delete as appropriate ) and your *ehem* bum 

Click to expand...


Gooch is for men...for women its called the perineum!!


----------



## OldNag (23 July 2014)

Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			Gooch is for men...for women its called the perineum!!
		
Click to expand...

I had never heard of a gooch. Who says this forum isn't educational!  ;-)


----------



## FellOutOfFavour (24 July 2014)

Sometimes jodhs that are a bit on the loose side (bought when I had a few pounds to lose) combined with the wrong undies can lead to chuff chafe, better to opt for snug but not tight.


----------

